# How far in advance should I start looking



## havanesehopin (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

You all have been so helpful that I have one more question. How far in advance does it make sense to contact breeders? I am looking for a dog around March/April so I figured that means dogs are getting pregnant now through the next month.

But do breeders not really consider potential families until the pups are born? Just curious how far in advance it makes sense to contact breeders.

Thanks!
HH


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havanesehopin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> You all have been so helpful that I have one more question. How far in advance does it make sense to contact breeders? I am looking for a dog around March/April so I figured that means dogs are getting pregnant now through the next month.
> 
> ...


It depends on how picky you are about the breeder AND the particular dog. Some of the best breeders have waiting lists of over a year. Even if a breeding is planned for right now, it depends on whether the bitch comes into heat and whether she takes. Then, depending on where you are on the waiting list, it depends on how many puppies she has. If a breeder might typically expect 4 or 5 puppies from that bitch, and this time she happens to produce only two, you can end up not getting a puppy.

Likewise, breeders like to match puppies to the best potential home. So if you are looking for a mellow, laid-back cuddle pup, and a small litter consists of several high-drive puppies, the breeder might advise you to wait for another litter, and send these pups to performance homes. (or with Havs, it may be more often the reverse... the high drive performance type pups may be a little harder to find, depending on the breeder!) Again, you'll have more choices if you "just" want a pet puppy, but you might have to wait considerably longer for a show prospect.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess its never to early to look into breeders!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would think 6 months to a year if you are lucky. Have several breeders in mind.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, I would think 6 months to a year for sure!
Good breeders usually have waiting lists


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

just be careful...sometimes the breeder might have a puppy available...and then you end up with a puppy on one of your 'visits'....just sayin...:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TnTWalter said:


> just be careful...sometimes the breeder might have a puppy available...and then you end up with a puppy on one of your 'visits'....just sayin...:biggrin1:


Well, you could always say, "no"! (not!!!ound:ound:ound


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Breeders do consider potential families in advance. Occasionally a pup will come available because of unexpected circumstances. In my last litter, the only female was to go to a family with 3 children. It was a perfect situation for this puppy. Just a couple weeks before she was to go to her new home, the mother found out she had to have surgery, that would limit her capabilities for several weeks and that family decided (wisely), it was not the time to bring a puppy into their home. A show friend had a lady waiting on her list that had 2 middle school age girls and a 10 year old Havanese. It too was a good home and my puppy went to this home. 
BTW, I had to wait 1 1/2 years for my first, but I wanted a specific line and a show female.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Some breeders will try to lock you in with a deposit for future litters. It's always interesting to me that these breeders most of the time have puppies available now. We don't like to take deposits since, like Becky was talking about, quite often something will come up with a family and things change.

We wouldn't even breed one if we didn't have people wanting puppies on the list. Sometimes one will have very specific things wanted like a light, small, lap dog, female. We had one lady who was on our list for this for over two years, but she ended up getting exactly what she wanted.

We rarely have puppies available now, except in certain unusual circumstances -like most of the people on the list want girls, and we have all boys. Or once a puppy had three families in a row for one puppy have things that came up, and they needed to postpone. That puppy ended up with an ideal family for him on VERY short notice. Another reason we don't like taking deposits is that it always seems to work out best for the pup.

We had 9 people on the list recently and Belle had 2 boys, of which we are probably keeping one. Most of these people wanted to stay on our list for the next litters, so the wait continues for those that specifically just want our dogs.

The way our list works is that Pam takes down what you want, once you are an approved family for us. When puppies are born, she notifies you with what we had, but no decisions are made until after the puppies' individual temperaments come out. First names on the list get first choice, but we won't place a puppy in a home where it's not a great fit. In other words, if you are looking for a dog to do Therapy, we won't sell you the opposite personality just because we don't have one who would be great for Therapy.

This will always vary with any breeder you run into. I'd be wary of one who wants to lock you in quickly to them.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

It never hurts to start your research breeders early because many breeders have waiting lists. In addition, many breeders do personality/temperament testing to give them an idea of what circumstance will best fit a particular puppy. In other words, there may not be a puppy for someone because the puppy needs a certain type of environment. 

Further, you may have ideas on what type of puppy best suit your siuation and that should come into play as well. Good luck in your search for your new best friend.


----------

